# [solved] grub2 nie widzi gentoo

## Tares

Witam,

mam taki mały problem, otóż jakiś czas temu postawiłem gentoo na dysku testowym, wszystko ładnie śmigało.

Do czasu kiedy postanowiłem przenieść gentoo na main dysk. Użyłem do tego narzędzia dd, wszystko przeszło szybko i bez problemów. Jednak były małe różnice między dyskami. Na starym testowym dysku miałem utworzoną partycję /boot na ext2 i tam był postawiony grub(1). Natomiast na main dysku nie mam ani /boot ani swap'a, więc postanowiłem zainstalować grub2 na / (ext4) tak jak to miałem zrealizowane przy ubuntu. emerge grub-9999 i os-prober przeszło szybko i bezproblemów.

Problem pojawia się przy tutaj przy os-prober, mianowicie oprócz windowsa, nie wykrywa mi kernela.

Kernel to 2.6.33, który samemu kompilowałem (bez genkernel). Próbowałem przegrywać bzimage i vmlinux do /boot, ale żadnych zmian. Pewnie to jest jakaś pierdoła o której nie wiem, ale będę bardzo wdzięczny jakby ktoś mógł mnie nakierować na rozwiązanie.

----------

## dziadu

A próbowałeś ręcznie skonfigurować? To nie boli.

----------

## Tares

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś ręcznie skonfigurować? To nie boli.

 

Tia, szukając bardziej sprośnego rozwiązania, zapomniałem o najprostrzym  :Wink:  dzięki.

----------

